# North reservoir report



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Took off work early today decided to go check out north much to my surprise the ice was 5" off the handicap wall got set up at 12:30 fished till 545 watar clarity was around 6feet the bite was pretty steady a few ok fish but mostly dink city Erieangler51 came out to check out the dink fest caught them on everything monnows waxies maggots all in all it was a most enjoyable time at north


----------



## mrfreeze (Jan 13, 2016)

No wonder its "dink city".Judging by your broken cig,looks like you're keeping 4" gills! smh


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm not keeping them I'm feeding them to the birds...bird don't care how small they are


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Waiting.........See it coming........welcome to this years ice fishing season


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I fell through 2 years in a row. One was saving a puppy. Once walking on that little pond at oxbow. Screw ice


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Good job on saving puppy. I would of done same thing. I use a spud bar specially early Ice I don't like cold and wet.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Couple more from this beautiful day on the ice


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice report & pics Dave. Thanks.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Great pics bobber bucket! I spent the day on Kiser today... Bunches of gills n bass... Good luck the rest of season man!


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

9Left said:


> Great pics bobber bucket! I spent the day on Kiser today... Bunches of gills n bass... Good luck the rest of season man!


How thick was the ice there today?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Greenpea said:


> How thick was the ice there today?


At first I didn't have a tape measure and guessed it at @4"... Later a buddy came out and measured 5.25"... Clear ice


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Never seen a 11"er that wasnt 4" at some point in its life...just sayin.... Congrats on the bird food though


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Welp, won't be long before this forum gets locked lol


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

9Left said:


> At first I didn't have a tape measure and guessed it at @4"... Later a buddy came out and measured 5.25"... Clear ice


Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

9Left said:


> Great pics bobber bucket! I spent the day on Kiser today... Bunches of gills n bass... Good luck the rest of season man!


Someday I'm gonna have to make my way down to kiser never been there but it's on my list! Best of luck to you with your season as well!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Great report BB. 5" already-WOW it was open a week or so ago. Well now that I'm not the first maybe I'll venture out this week end. Be safe all and good luck as well.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

5" where we were. Springs in that lake and Ice always varys. Still carry the spud. We never ventured over to the west side of the parking lot.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice work and thanks for the report! I'll be out this weekend!


----------

